# Ruby on Rails .... gleich mit Netbeans anfangen?



## Chimaira (5. September 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Herausforderung. Ich kann zwar schon programmieren, aber als ich ein neues Projekt mit Netbeans erstellt habe war ich voll überfordert. Gut ich kann noch kein Ruby oder Ruby on Rails, aber was solls ^^.

Kennt jemand gute Tutorials für Ruby on Rails in Zusammenhang mit Netbeans? Oder würdet ihr mir ein Tutorial empfehlen welches erstmal Ruby on Rails ohne Netbeans behandelt?

Ich habe Netbeans gewählt, weils eine mir bekannte Entwicklungsumgebung ist und weil es von Netbeans ein Ruby-Paket gibt womit anscheinend alles mitinstalliert wurde. Und natürlich, weil es eine sehr gute IDE ist.

Ich bin über jede Hilfe dankbar 

Danke im Vorraus.

Mfg Chimaira


----------



## thoser (5. September 2008)

http://www.oreilly.de/online-books/

Da gibt es 2 Bücher zum Durchlesen


----------

